# FR: He must have deleted me from his list



## Pure_Yvesil

- Il doit m'avoir supprimé de sa liste
- il devait m'avoir supprimé de sa liste

Can anyone tell me which phrase is correct? or what the nuance is between them  I would translate both phrase as "he must have deleted me from his list"...but maybe there's a difference in French?

- Je me suis donc dit qu'il devait m'avoir supprimé de sa liste ---> sounds logical to me
- Je me suis donc dit qu'il doit m'avoir supprimé de sa liste ---> sounds less "right", but I can't explain why.

Anyone?


Thanks!


----------



## kervarker

Bonjour,

C'est une question de "concordance des temps". Quand le verbe principal est au passé composé ("je me suis dit"), la proposition subordonnée est :

1 - au conditionnel si l'action de la subordonnée est postérieure : "je me suis dit que je lui offrirais des fleurs"

- à l'imparfait si l'action est simultanée : "je me suis dit que j'étais en retard"

2 - au plus-que-parfait si l'action est antérieure : c'est le cas dans votre exemple. "Je me suis dit qu'il avait dû me supprimer de la liste", ou "qu'il devait m'avoir supprimé"

"Je me suis dit qu'il doit m'avoir supprimé" est donc incorrect


----------



## n-ray

Pure_Yvesil said:


> - Il doit m'avoir supprimé de sa liste
> - Je me suis donc dit qu'il devait m'avoir supprimé de sa liste


 
Vue la première phrase, sans la principale 'Je me suis dit que', elle me paraît correcte : il doit (= maintenant, il est probable) m'avoir supprimé (= avant le moment actuel).

Dans la même logique, il me paraît également correcte de reprendre ce sens en discours indirect passé : - Je me suis donc dit (<-- à un moment donné du passé) qu'il devait (<-- simultanément à ma pensée) m'avoir supprimé de sa liste (<-- auparavant). Ce qui correspondrait à peu près ce que dit la phrase 'Je me suis donc dit qu'il avait dû me supprimer de sa liste', exprimé d'une manière différente. 

Alors, les natives, en langue parlée, sont-elles correctes, ces deux versions (imparfait et pqp) ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Yes, both sentences are perfectly correct. They only refer to different "time frames".

"Il doit m'avoir supprimé de sa liste" : things are being considered now
"Il devait m'avoir supprimé de sa liste" : the question was raised some time in the past


----------



## Charlie Parker

Si on parle au temps présent, quelle est la différence entre : "_Je pense qu'il doit m'avoir supprimé de sa liste." _et _"Je pense qu'il a dû me supprimer..."_


----------



## snarkhunter

... A tricky one - the question!

Difficult to tell for sure. I would say that the former insists slightly more on the _likeliness_ of the fact; and the latter, more on the _consequences_ of the fact.

But I wouldn't bet anything on my own interpretation here!


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci snarkhunt. Mais c'est intéressant que le deux se disent. Les deux sont correctes, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## wildan1

Charlie Parker said:


> Si on parle au temps présent, quelle est la différence entre : "_Je pense qu'il doit m'avoir supprimé de sa liste." _et _"Je pense qu'il a dû me supprimer..."_


 
La deuxième phrase peut avoir deux sens : 

-- le même que la première - _He must have taken me off the list._ Mais aussi, 
--_He had to take me off the list_ (meaning, he was required to do so)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci wildan 1. Ça va m'aider.


----------



## xtrasystole

wildan1 said:


> La deuxième phrase peut avoir deux sens :
> 
> -- le même que la première - _He must have taken me off the list._ Mais aussi,
> --_He had to take me off the list_ (meaning, he was required to do so)


Bonsoir à tous, 

Entièrement d'accord avec l'ami wildan (#1). 
_'Je pense qu'il a dû me supprimer de sa liste'_ :1) —> _'I think he must have taken me off his list'_
2) —> _'I think he had to take me off his list'_. ​Néanmoins le sens 2 n'est pas celui qu'on comprend intuitivement lorsqu'on entend la phrase en français. On comprend d'emblée le sens 1 (il me semble que c'est à cause de la probabilité plus faible qu'une telle phrase soit prononcée dans le second cas, comparativement au premier).


À part ça, pour en revenir à la question de Charlie —et si on parle au temps présent— je crois qu'il n'y a _aucune_ différence de sens entre '_Je pense qu'il doit m'avoir supprimé de sa liste' _et _'Je pense qu'il a dû me supprimer de sa liste'._ 
En tout cas, pour ce qui me concerne j'ai beau chercher, je n'entends aucune nuance de sens.


----------



## quinoa

Tout à fait d'accord avec Xtra, mais je dirais plus naturellement la 2ème "qu'il a dû ..."


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci à tous les deux. Je trouve ça très utile. Je remarque que des francophones choisissent la 2ème la plupart du temps.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Charlie, Le Trésor confirme l'équivalence des deux formulations : 
*Rem.* Noter l'équivalence entre _je dois m'être trompé_ et _j'ai dû me tromper.

_Et, je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je crois que j'utiliserais la première formule uniquement dans un contexte familier.


----------



## Aoyama

Some other options, by the way :
_'Je pense qu'il a dû m'effacer de sa liste'_
_'Je pense qu'il a dû me rayer de sa liste'_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci pour ces phrases Aoyama. Punky. Je n'ai jamais pensé à regarder dans le Trésor. Tout ce que j'ai fait c'était de googler les possibilités.


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> *Rem.* Noter l'équivalence entre _je dois m'être trompé_ et _j'ai dû me tromper._
> 
> Et, je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je crois que j'utiliserais la première formule uniquement dans un contexte familier.


 Tout à fait d'accord. Ici, il n'y a pas de confusion possible. 


Charlie Parker said:


> Merci à tous les deux. Je trouve ça très utile. Je remarque que des francophones choisissent la 2ème la plupart du temps.


 Dans ce contexte ("must have" + verbe au passé"... oui. Dans mon cas - et surtout avec « vous » - c'est pour traduire 
« _You must have had _» que je dis plus volontiers « _vous devez_ _avoir eu_ » que « _vous avez_ _dû avoir_ ». Comme dans *ce fil*. 



xtrasystole said:


> 1) —> _'I think he must have taken me off his list'_
> 2) —> _'I think he had to take me off his list'_.
> _Je pense qu'il doit m'avoir supprimé de sa liste' _et _'Je pense qu'il a dû me supprimer de sa liste'._
> En tout cas, pour ce qui me concerne j'ai beau chercher, je n'entends aucune nuance de sens.


 Ici, je suis moins d'accord. 
Je dirais : 
_Je pense/présume *qu'il m'a* supprimé de sa liste_ *ou* _Il m'a sans doute supprimé ... _*ou* _Il a dû me supprimer... _*ou*_ Il doit m'avoir supprimé..._ = 
_He_ _must have taken me off his list_ (je n'ajoute pas _"I think"_ en anglais_)_ 

Je comprendrais _Je pense qu'il a dû..._ dans le 2e sens = _I think he had to... _


----------

